# Found a pigeon, but his feathers won't grow. Is he sick?



## Kelly17 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello, 

I am caring for a pigeon that was found as a little chick a little over one month ago in Brooklyn, New York. He can eat seeds now and seems pretty energetic and healthy. He can fly down from a table or chair, but can't take off from the ground yet. 

My question is about his feathers. He has no feathers under his wings, which I've read is normal. But also no feathers at all on his breast and on either side of his head. Someone told me that if baby birds get food on them, then they won't grow feathers in that place, so maybe that's what happened on his head. 

Could he be sick? Will his feathers grow soon? When will he look like a normal pigeon?


----------



## BlackClouds (Jan 8, 2013)

idk but i guess its normal 
cuz babies changes the feathers on growing it happend to my pegion the head feathers all go changed so i guess its ok


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If the formula sticks to their feathers and hardens then trying to clean it off can cause feather loss. Someone wrote to me about a dear little wood pigeon, his breast was completely bare and he thought he had some sort of disease or parasite! But once he was self feeding the feathers grew back.

When cleaning hardened food from feathers it is best to use warm water with a spoon of salt mixed in. That softens and loosens the food so it can be removed without damaging the feathers. It also works well for poop that has hardened on a pigeon's foot or claws! Rinse the feathers well afterwards to avoid the baby absorbing salt when it preens.


----------



## BlackClouds (Jan 8, 2013)

Feefo said:


> If the formula sticks to their feathers and hardens then trying to clean it off can cause feather loss. Someone wrote to me about a dear little wood pigeon, his breast was completely bare and he thought he had some sort of disease or parasite! But once he was self feeding the feathers grew back.
> 
> When cleaning hardened food from feathers it is best to use warm water with a spoon of salt mixed in. That softens and loosens the food so it can be removed without damaging the feathers. It also works well for poop that has hardened on a pigeon's foot or claws! Rinse the feathers well afterwards to avoid the baby absorbing salt when it preens.


idk but i seen alot of babie pegions loosing their head feathers idk about chest but still they cant clean their head feathers  can they


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If it's a squab then there are not much feathers underneath the wings. Pigeons lose their head, neck feathers when they molt. But it's not the case with yours.
Also slow growth of feathers may be a sign of Canker. 

Can you please post a pic.


----------



## Kelly17 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Pictures of pigeon*

Here are a couple of pictures of where he is missing feathers. 

It just seems weird.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have any Metronidazole? It won't hurt to give it.
Let us know when you get it to give you the right dosage. Try to buy pills with less mg so it would be easy to cut it in few pieces and pop it in the mouth.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's the links to order:
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Canker/Categories.bok


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would treat for canker also. Online pigeon supplies sell it, or you may be able to find it at a tropical fish store.Look for Fishzole. But make sure before you buy it that the only thing it contains is Metronidazole.


----------



## Kelly17 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you very much. So you think that he has a canker somewhere inside his mouth and that is making him unhealthy?

Could he have some sort of skin mite?

Can I catch any of these things from touching him?

Thank you for your expertise.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You will not catch any disease or skin mite ( skin mike for pigeons are not surviving on humans). I doubt he has any mites.
Canker can be internal, not visible.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Kelly17 said:


> Can I catch any of these things from touching him?


Hey Kelly, we had our Pip 'move' in with us over a year ago, and almost straight away my girlfriend Tash and I caught something permanent off Pip..........

We caught a LOVEBUG by him touching our hearts, and now Pip resides with us, his wife Poppy and their offspring!

Rob


----------



## Kelly17 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. 

Can anyone tell me when a pigeon will begin to seeds eat on its own?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you offer him seeds in a plate? And water.
I though my pigeons to drink water with a teaspoon. Lol They don't drink with a teaspoon, i keep the teaspoon with water and put it underneath their beak, with the beak touching the water ( the water should not go over the nostrils).
Put seeds in a plate and tap with your finger in the plate as if your finger is a beak. they will seek to find out what you are doing and imitate you. A couple trials in a few days and they will learn.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i had many baby pigeons like that.. some feather faster some look just like that.. u should introduce him to seed diet. peck on the seed with him. he will follow believe that


----------



## JellyBean (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi! A couple months ago we rescued a squab from our cat. At that time he was mostly feathered but still had yellow down on his head and back and he didnt have feathers under his wings. All the yellow down is gone and he has feathers on his body everywhere but his head... he gets pigeon food, fresh water, vitamins added to his water every couple days and gets plenty of flight time... I'm wondering why his head isn't fully feathered yet?


----------

